# Help



## helslayer11 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have been trying to root my kindle for over 5hrs straight,i am using the kindle fire utility root way,and have been able to install the drivers but when i hit run it will bring up the window and either close instantly or have the status of offline.I also noticed on lots of videos when people have thier kindle hooked up they have a tab in the device manager called android,and i dont have it so that may be the problem. please help.


----------

